# iPhone 4 contaminé après un jailbreak ?



## Rossonero (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je possède un iPhone 4, je l'ai récemment jailbreaké et je me suis aperçu en activant les accusés de réception pour les SMS que je recevais des accusés vers un numéro surtaxé (+44..., le même que pour les utilisateurs de Facetime, j'imagine que si contamination il y a, les fameux pirates pourraient utiliser ce numéro pour berner les utilisateurs, hors je n'utilise pas Facetime donc cela ne peut pas venir de là), je n'ai donc pas pris de risque et j'ai donc restaurer mon iPhone, j'ai maintenant trois questions:

1) Pensez-vous qu'il s'agissait bien d'une sorte de virus ?

2) Si oui, est-ce que je risque encore quelque chose après la restauration de mon iPhone ?

3) J'aimerais tout de même re-jailbreaker mon tel et j'ai cru comprendre que cela n'était pas possible avec la dernière version de l'OS, dans ce cas comment revenir à la version précédente ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## louiss (12 Septembre 2011)

Si pour une raison ou pour une autre, vous souhaitiez télécharger iOS 4 pour iPhone autrement que par loutil de mise à jour intégré à iTunes, nous vous proposons dans la suite des liens de téléchargement direct. Ces derniers vous seront utiles en cas de jailbreak, mais aussi si vous êtes pressés et trouvez quiTunes ne va pas assez vite, puisquils répondent nettement mieux que le processus de mise à jour standard.

Voici donc les liens directs permettant de télécharger iOS 4 pour iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS et même iPhone 4 !

- firmware iOS 4 pour iPhone 3G : http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite...100621.58Yt4/iPhone1,2_4.0_8A293_Restore.ipsw
- firmware iOS 4 pour iPhone 3GS : http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite...100621.5urG8/iPhone2,1_4.0_8A293_Restore.ipsw
- firmware iOS 4 pour iPhone 4 : http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite...100621,Vfgb5/iPhone3,1_4.0_8A293_Restore.ipsw

Pour exploiter ces fichiers, lancez iTunes 9.2 et faites Maj (shift) + Mettre à jour. Il vous sera alors demandé de sélectionner le fichier firmware que vous souhaitez utiliser ! Bonne installation ;-)


----------

